# Video syncing to Classic CC



## rctneil (Nov 21, 2017)

Mobile Operating System: iOS 11
Desktop Operating System: MacOS 10.13
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.0.1

I am trying to sort things out photo and photography wise in preparation for my holiday in a weeks time.

I wish to use Lightroom Mobile as a way to easily sync photos taken on my iPhone to my laptop. I have been testing this setup for a number of weeks now and in terms of photos, it works great. However, for videos it's another matter.

I just removed all items from the "All Synced Photographs" collection in Classic CC and it currently shows "0" as the count to the right hand side. I let the sync catch up and now Lightroom Mobile reduced it's count but down to 14.

I checked in LR Mobile and each of those 14 items is a video file. I checked on Lightroom web and all 14 videos are there, all playable and being quite happy.

What I cannot understand is why they are not syncing down to my laptop and into LR Classic CC?

Any ideas?


----------



## rctneil (Nov 22, 2017)

No one have any ideas about this?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't think that Lightroom Classic supports that. It supports video, but not downloading a video via sync. Lightroom CC should be able to do it.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 22, 2017)

It has supported downloading video in the recent past. I know because I get around its inability to upload video by making a copy of the video and importing it into LrMobile or LrWeb. LrCC should also do it, with a higher limit on the file size.


----------



## rctneil (Nov 22, 2017)

I've just spoken to Adobe support and they state it's not supposed to download them.  It's really frustrating as I thought that was the whole point.  Oh well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 22, 2017)

Well, I have just tested. I recorded a video on my iPhone, opened LrM, saw the video arrive (auto add video in enabled in LrM), and then watched it arrive in Classic.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah, Classic downloads videos, but doesn’t upload videos or video metadata, so it doesn’t include them in the All Synced Photos collection (which is confusing because the counts don’t match). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rctneil (Nov 25, 2017)

Ah I see what was happening, The counts not matching was confusing me, the videos are syncing down but I wasn;t noticing as they had been recorded in the new iOS video format which Lightroom didn't recognise. All sorted now.  It's silly that the counts between Mobile, Web and Classic don't match up. I understand now that videos only download and not sync up to Web from Classic but they should at least be included or marked in someway to let users know.

Thanks all!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2017)

Ahhhh good tip, thanks for the reminder to change my video prefs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

